# NTFS y gentoo

## pasteles

Tengo una particion en este formato por ahi rondando por mi hermano y quiero poder escribir en ella. He activado el soporte en el kerne, lo he vuelto a recompilar, he modificado el grub y demas cosas que tenia que hacer. Despues he ido a instalar ntfs3g, pero me da este error:

```
You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *       fuse-2.7.0.ebuild, line   29:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  465:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  613:  Called check_extra_config

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  511:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0/temp/die.env'.

```

----------

## Cereza

 *Quote:*   

> You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new

 

Te está diciendo que tienes que compilar el módulo FUSE en el kernel.

```
  │ Symbol: FUSE_FS [=y]                                                    │  

  │ Prompt: Filesystem in Userspace support                                 │  

  │   Defined at fs/Kconfig:639                                             │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> File systems                                                     │  
```

Ubicado en File systems:

```
  │ │    <*> Filesystem in Userspace support 
```

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

el error ya te lo dice : tienes que activar el módulo fuse del kernel y luego reemerger fuse.

No te hace falta recompilar todo el kernel si sólo necesitas activar algo como módulo ( siempre y cuando uses el mismo compilador y no actives nada como <*>), simplemente entra en el menú del kernel, activa fuse ( "filesystem in userspace") como módulo, ejecuta make modules && make modules_install && update-modules -f y si todo va bien lo tienes disponible para ser cargado. Si quieres que el módulo se cargue automáticamente con el sistema simplemente añádelo al modules.autoload.

Ya de paso, el soporte para ntfs en el kernel lo puedes desactivar si vas a usar ntfs3g. Si lo tienes como <*> y quieres sacarlo recuerda que tienes que recompilar el kernel; si  lo tienes como módulo puedes hacer lo que te dije mas arriba, simplemente deselecciónalo y recompila módulos. 

mas info ( aunque en ingles) -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g

saluetes

----------

## pasteles

de nuevo gracias  :Very Happy:  . Yo habia activado el soporte  para ntfs , pero no sabia que tambien tenia que activar filesystem in Userspace support, por eso no entendia a lo que se referia fuse

----------

## i92guboj

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> de nuevo gracias  . Yo habia activado el soporte  para ntfs , pero no sabia que tambien tenia que activar filesystem in Userspace support, por eso no entendia a lo que se referia fuse

 

No necesitas el soporte ntfs del kernel para usar ntfs-3g. Tan solo activa fuse y luego instala ntfs-3g.

----------

## johpunk

buen dato eso mismo me pasa a mi ya vere cuando lo soluciono

----------

## pasteles

Tengo un pequeño problema, y es que no me  monta automaticamente durante el arranque la particion nfts, lo tengo que hacer yo a mano con "ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win". Me estuve mirando como se hacia en la página que me paso gringo y edite el fstab talque asi:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g         noatime,users,uid=1000,gid=1000         0 0

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /home           ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/sda2               /mnt/debian     ext3            default         0 1

#/dev/sda6              /mnt/h.debian   ext3            default         0 2

/dev/sda7               /mnt/datos      ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/sda8               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

Pero no consigo montarlo en el arranque. He quitado el soporte del kernel para ntfs, tal como dice i92guboj y he dejado solo filesystem in Userspace support, y he vuelto a recompilar los modulos y editado el grub.conf, pero no lo consigo

----------

## Cereza

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Tengo un pequeño problema, y es que no me  monta automaticamente durante el arranque la particion nfts, lo tengo que hacer yo a mano con "ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win". Me estuve mirando como se hacia en la página que me paso gringo y edite el fstab talque asi:
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g         noatime,users,uid=1000,gid=1000         0 0
> 
> ...

 

Prueba a añadir "auto" a las opciones de la partición, así:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g         auto,noatime,users,uid=1000,gid=1000         0 0
```

Saludos.

----------

## pasteles

Lo he añadido tal como dices y sigue sin montarse automaticamente, debo de añadir ademas del modulo fuse al arranque, algo mas?

----------

## johpunk

estoy intentando montar mi particion ntfs y pues no e podido, tengo en el fstab lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hdb1               /mnt/ntfs       ntfs-3g user,users,gid=users,umask=0000,nls=utf8 0 0

 

active en el kernel la opcion filesystem in userspace luego puse fuse en  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 y al ejecutar modprobe fuse me dice FATAL: Module fuse not found. de todas formas intente abrir la particion y  me sale el siguiente mensaje 

 *Quote:*   

> fatal: module fuse not found.
> 
> ntfs-3g-mount fuse device is missing
> 
> try tu modprobe fuse as root

 

y pues no se que mas pueda hacer para tratar de montar mi particion ntfs, alguna idea?

----------

## Stolz

¿hiciste el make modules_install?

¿has arrancando con la misma versión de kernel que la que tienes en /usr/src/linux?

¿que devuelven estos comandos?

```
# ls -ld /usr/src/linux

# uname -a
```

----------

## piponazo

johpunk si dice que no existe el módulo quizás hayas marcado fuse en el kernel con un (*) y por tanto no tienes el módulo. Con modprobe -l puedes comprobar la lista de módulos que tienes compilados. Si lo tienes, como te he comentado, con un * el módulo fuse está integrado con la imagen del kernel y no es necesario que lo cargues. Mi línea para montar mi partición de windows en el fstab es la siguiente:

/dev/sda1	/media/windows	ntfs-3g	locale=es_ES.utf8,defaults,umask=007,users,uid=1000,gid=1000		0 1

Espero que os sea de ayuda  :Wink: Last edited by piponazo on Mon Jul 28, 2008 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *piponazo wrote:*   

> Stolz si dice que no existe el módulo quizás hayas marcado fuse en el kernel con un (*) y por tanto no tienes el módulo. Con modprobe -l puedes comprobar la lista de módulos que tienes compilados. Si lo tienes, como te he comentado, con un * el módulo fuse está integrado con la imagen del kernel y no es necesario que lo cargues. Mi línea para montar mi partición de windows en el fstab es la siguiente:
> 
> /dev/sda1	/media/windows	ntfs-3g	locale=es_ES.utf8,defaults,umask=007,users,uid=1000,gid=1000		0 1
> 
> Espero que os sea de ayuda 

 

El hecho de tenerlo compilado como módulo o estático no es importante. Funcionará igualmente.

La opción para activar fuse se puede encontrar en la sección de file systems del menú de configuración del kernel. Luego recompilas, reinstalas, reinicias (si lo pones como módulo no debería ser necesario) y ya está.

----------

## bontakun

si estas con ntfs-3g prueba lo siguiente

```

ln -s /bin/ntfs-3g /sbin/mount.ntfs

```

saludos

----------

## johpunk

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> ¿hiciste el make modules_install?
> 
> ¿has arrancando con la misma versión de kernel que la que tienes en /usr/src/linux?
> 
> ¿que devuelven estos comandos?
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 jul 28 12:22 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux Gentoox 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sun Jul 27 20:48:00 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

----------

## johpunk

 *piponazo wrote:*   

> johpunk si dice que no existe el módulo quizás hayas marcado fuse en el kernel con un (*) y por tanto no tienes el módulo. Con modprobe -l puedes comprobar la lista de módulos que tienes compilados. Si lo tienes, como te he comentado, con un * el módulo fuse está integrado con la imagen del kernel y no es necesario que lo cargues. Mi línea para montar mi partición de windows en el fstab es la siguiente:
> 
> /dev/sda1	/media/windows	ntfs-3g	locale=es_ES.utf8,defaults,umask=007,users,uid=1000,gid=1000		0 1
> 
> Espero que os sea de ayuda 

 

voy a intentar con esa linea que me acabas de poner a ver que tal me va, y por lo otro me devuelve lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

 

----------

## johpunk

de alguna forma solo con activar la opcion 

 *Quote:*   

> │ │    <*> Filesystem in Userspace support 

 

e instalar el ntfs3g sin necesidad de crear un directorio para montar esta particion en mnt e podido ingresar a mi particion ntfs, tampoco hise lo del fuse   :Laughing:   creo que esto se debe a que tengo la USE="automount" activa o ?

----------

